# JRYAN76's Friction Folder review



## Archer-Ca (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey All!

Here I have a new JRyan Friction folder for review. Just received this little number last week and it has been my new EDC since.

When I first heard of friction folders I thought they may be a bit hazardous to work with, given there is no locking mechanism. Well, with the extended spine tab and a normal grip of the knife the blade is safely secured with any cutting work. I actually love the easy swing out - swing in action of the blade. No liner or spine lock to press down (though they have a legitimate safety function I appreciate in other knives) to close quickly.

So with that I went ahead and purchased JRyan76's "Fricky" when he posted one for sale. Heavily anticipating his EDC Forum Orange folder I thought I get this one first to tie me over for now. 

I received the Fricky about a week after Jared shipped and it was received in Canada in excellent condition. 

*I apologies for the terrible pics. Still figuring out my camera settings....*







As you can see it was thoroughly wrapped and packaged. 






Mmmmmmm, springrolls....... 






I'm not one to really get excited over things too often now a days. Dunno, maybe I'm getting up in the years. BUT unwrapping the Fricky I felt like a kid on Christmas morning. 






OOOOOOOOOOOoooo! A simple, well thought out and designed pocket folder with some styling.
First off I love the textured G-10. Jared has executed the grinds and finish very cleanly. I love the color combination of black/green with a vivid orange backspacer. Very sharp looking. 






Speaking of sharp? The Sheepsfoot blade is hair popping razor sharp!! After writing this review I'll have to shave my other arm so that I look even and not draw weird looks from friends and family. I may have gotten a wee bit carried away when I tested the edge. 

The grind of the blade is done perfectly. I particularly like the front detail of additional beveling on the top curve, giving a nice finish as oppose to just leaving it flat out. The overall blade was treated with a process to give it a slight patina which I love. The slightly polished edge is the perfect contrast and stands out smartly. Check out that groovy etched logo. Izza-Nahs, eeh? 






Cutting edge is 2.25". Overall opened the Fricky measures out to 5 7/8". Closed this little guy fit snugly in my change pocket of my jeans at 3 7/8", including the spine tab.

The pivot action is smooth all the way. You can adjust the torx screw pivot for snug or slightly loose action. I can do a slight flick to get the blade out a wee bit then engage the spine tab to open the blade the rest of the way. Of course the Spine Tab extends enuff to take on the task of opening the blade from start to finish effectively and with little effort. I found I can even flick the knife open with a short snap of the wrist. Quick open and close. I LOVE IT!! 



:devil:

And there you have my quick little review of JRYAN76's Friction folder. I'll once again be a proud owner of another one of his pieces in a few short days so stay tune for a few more pics and review.

Jared! :wave: Thank you for your efforts in a fine quality knife and being such a pleasure to deal with. I look forward to more goodies from you.

Cheers!

Norman


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 28, 2009)

That's awesome!

Now I'm even more anxious to get my orange EDCF model! :twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Apr 28, 2009)

Where did you get that ??


----------



## souptree (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude, I think you just sold me on a knife. That is NICE!!!!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait for my EDCF model. It's getting closer!!!


----------



## jryan76 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! And thanks for the review Norman, your pics are great!


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 29, 2009)

Jared, that's some nice work! Very clean, good lines. If I may make one suggestion for you. Where the edge meets the ricasso, cut a small choil. Doesn't need to be very big at all. Maybe 1/16th or something similar. It makes it a LOT easier to sharpen the knife without bumping up against the ricasso.


----------



## jryan76 (Apr 30, 2009)

ErickThakrar said:


> Jared, that's some nice work! Very clean, good lines. If I may make one suggestion for you. Where the edge meets the ricasso, cut a small choil. Doesn't need to be very big at all. Maybe 1/16th or something similar. It makes it a LOT easier to sharpen the knife without bumping up against the ricasso.


 
Thats true, and thanks for the compliments!

I guess I've never been a big fan of those little sharpening choils, I find they tend to get hung up on material when you're cutting. Like plastic or something.

But, it is a good point and considering the end users needs and wants its something I may try to add in the future to my blades. 
Where does it come in handy? If you are sharpening on a stone? See, I do all of my sharpening on my belt sander and a paper wheel, and occasionally ceramic sticks like a Sharpmaker, I've never had a need for that small choil, but if using a wet stone, I can see where it might be beneficial.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow that knife looks very appealing, I'm thinking I may have to bug Jared for a Blue G-10 folder in the future.:wave:

Mayo


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 30, 2009)

Jared,
I normally sharpen all my knives with either diamond or ceramic stones. I haven't actually used a whetstone in aaages... 

Even with ceramic sticks though, it can come in handy, especially if you're using a round one. You can actually sharpen the whole length of the edge instead of stopping short a few milimeters from the ricasso. And I've never had problems with the choil getting caught in stuff. I try to put that kind of choil on every knife I make.


----------



## Archer-Ca (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooo, looked what popped in by mail yesterday...






Fricky's lil brother!!! You RAWK Jared!! :huh:






More details to follow, stay tuned for another review...

Norman


----------



## kaichu dento (May 1, 2009)

jryan76 said:


> I guess I've never been a big fan of those little sharpening choils, I find they tend to get hung up on material when you're cutting. Like plastic or something.


Beautiful knife but I'm like you and have never really liked the choil. I don't have a problem sharpening either and really think a knife looks nicer without one.


----------



## DrManu (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome knife... Would love to get my hands on one.


----------

